# Limewire illegal?



## moshi (Jul 7, 2006)

Is using Limewire or any other such type of programs illegal (such as MP3 Rocket)? Also is recording music from the internet illegal?


----------



## bigsaucybob (Jul 7, 2006)

Using Limewire isnt illegal, but downloading illegal movies, songs, and programs from Limewire is illegal. 

It depends on what type of music your recording.


----------



## Clutch (Jul 7, 2006)

Limewire the program itself isn't illegal. Only downloading illegal/pirated content using Limewire is illegal.


----------



## Dr Studly (Jul 7, 2006)

moshi said:
			
		

> Is using Limewire or any other such type of programs illegal (such as MP3 Rocket)? Also is recording music from the internet illegal?


idk aobut recording music from the internet... it depends if it is copyrighted...

and using Limewire isn't illealge... unless u are *distributing* copyrighted material...


----------



## wicked859 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ive been a criminal this whole time without knowing it aaaaaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## moshi (Jul 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of anyone who has been caught or charged  of downloading copyright material?


----------



## bigsaucybob (Jul 7, 2006)

moshi said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever heard of anyone who has been caught or charged  of downloading copyright material?



Yes, I remember that a few years ago some 12 year old girl was caught. I am not sure exactly what happened to her.

Wait here it is:

http://news.com.com/RIAA+settles+with+12-year-old+girl/2100-1027_3-5073717.html


----------



## moshi (Jul 7, 2006)

I've never hread of anything like that, i mean everyone i know uses it. is there anyway to prevent getting caught? wait a min, how do you get cought? how does the RIAA find out?


----------



## SFR (Jul 7, 2006)

this topic has been discussed ad nauseum.

Please use the search engine to view the many existing threads on the topic.


----------

